# Rough Video For 09



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Made this video for our 09 haunt. please tell me what you think.
also see the props we build as things come together
09 haunt :: circus of the damned video by ucantseeus - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid294.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid294.photobucket.com/albums/mm82/ucantseeus/09%20haunt/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@mm82/ucantseeus/09%20haunt/clownvid_0001


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Pretty cool! The dolls and the clowns are scary. The eye looking through the peep hole is a good idea too.


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

naberhoodhaunts,


I liked it. The music is very cool and haunting. I also liked the old film effect in some of the segments. The eye was creepy too. Very nice job!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

that baby at 0:35 is freekin scary!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> that baby at 0:35 is freekin scary!!!


Agreed!! I feel sorry for the mother that has/had, to breast feed that kid !! lol


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

The eyes are super creepy, and I really like the name you ended up choosing.... looks really good! Can't wait to follow what you do!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats really cool

i wish we had a forest like area to have people run around in


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very cool! I loved the clowns walking around in the woods!
Very creepy!
What did you use for the audio?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

nox arcana, living dolls track they have a few creepy circus - carnival tracks.


Dixie I was out voted on the name, i like it but i liked Cirque de souls myself.

Thank you all for the great feedback!


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

Your video and choice of "music" are outstanding . They beginning is GREAT , but , that "peeking" eye thru that hole viewing those scenes , well , lets just say , its SUPER ! ( thought I was watching preview for some new wacked-out horror flick )
VERY good compiling there . 
Also the music/sound track is PERFECT !


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Good job on the doll. I use a lot of dolls in my haunt because I like my props the same way I like my women, cheap and easy. Well, did you think I was going to say small and creepy.

I like that arm with the knife too. Was that an actor or was it hooked up to a motor?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The rough video was great! I couldn't stand to watch the peeking eye parts.

I have a suggestion - when the clowns are sneaking back and forth in the field of view, have them continue out of frame rather than stopping in sight.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

THAT WAS GREAT! Be sure and post everything you are doing with this theme.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Very cool. I really like the old film style of the beginning.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I loved the eye peering at you. Creepy


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

thank you for all your feed back.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

here is some pics of the dolls i just made


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very creepy dolls, the video is great, the eye peeking was SO creepy, the different catagories are cool lots of great potiential there. If this is a rough draft,can't wait to see what it turns out like when you get down to business. keep us updated with pics!!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

here is our new sign for our haunt


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

how we did it


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

That was SICK!


I love it!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweet promo video!! 
This will really get the people worried!!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

here is an updated video, took your advice,09 haunt :: circus of the damned revised video by ucantseeus - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid294.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid294.photobucket.com/albums/mm82/ucantseeus/09%20haunt/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@mm82/ucantseeus/09%20haunt/roughvid09 still not finished but a little more is done


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow I really like the updated video. You did an awesome job! Very scary!!!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you joiseygal as i finish each part of the haunt i will add to ithopefully i will have the finished vid in time for the haunt season


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

just got some 36" barbie dolls to play with and make evil. 
Also got in some carnival mirror to make four mirrors. for the haunt.
will post pics when i get somethings done


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That freakin IT clown has always given me the willies. Very nice, can't wait to see what happens...


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Both Videos are great naberhoodhaunts!!! Looks like you're gonna have a good time this Halloween!! :devil:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see more


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

It was watching me. Good job on the video, looks like you will have a good theme there.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

This vid was scary, I hate dolls and clowns so this place would probably scare the crap out of me! I love it! The hand with the knife moving is nice too. Where do you think you place that in your haunt? For some reason I keep thinking if you have a big shadow overcasting on the unsuspecting people it might be cool. Just a thought, either way I love the props. Great job thus far.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

havent been able to do much lately. been ssssooooo busy, please keep watching will post more as i finish things. thank you all for your comments and advice.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

gonna start working on some things soon so keep looking


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think this should be a sitcom.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

our new illusion box


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice video. I kept seeing that eye goin GROSS!! and the stabbing clown, is that a prop or an actor cuz its creepy as hell


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

that is me


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very creepy. Well done.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

here are some more things we have been working on


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

here is some close ups


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

our carnival mirrors


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

more props for 09


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

more props


----------

